# 7/16" vs 1/2" steel ball bearings



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dude, those are cans, not bearings


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

(top left pic) half inch on bottom, 7/16" on top. (top right pic) Half inch steel ball. (bottom) 7/16" steel ball.

I shot the empty soup can from about 25 feet with single theraband gold. The results were similiar but the half inch caused a little more damage. Farther distances and I'm sure the difference would be greater in favor of the larger, heavier ammo. Also, I think the double theraband gold is better suited for the larger ammo but I have made kills with this setup. this was a very simple test and I only had one can, I was just killin time


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It probably depends what you plan to do to the can that determines which is better. To puncture it, small ammo going fast. To crumple it, big ammo going slow.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That larger ammo will have more energy when it hits. I suspect the differences between 7/16 and 1/2 inch steel for hunting would not be pronounced.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

no penetration with single TBG 1/2 or 7/16? you stretching it far enough?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

220 fps smashes a .45 through a tin no worries, id say you can get alot more speed than that too, even with single layer.. hint increase your draw length!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

yeah I was killin time, these were quick shots. I guess I could've stretched the bands more. when I'm hunting I max out the bands without even thinking. I shot the cans target style but if I put a lil water in the can I bet the bearing would have gone straight through


----------

